# Truma Ultraheat - operation -- Newbie in need of help!



## mervtheswerve (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Folks...have gleaned many pearls of wisdom since joining MHF last week, but can't seem to find an answer to this basic problem I am having...

Have just got first MH - Compass Suntour. It is fitted with a truma ultraheat. Used it last Saturday (on the day we bought it) and turned the heater on during the evening. 

On gas it quickly warmed up the hab area and blower worked fine...but, when tried it on electric only, it very quickly cooled down again and so had to revert to gas. What do I need to do to get it up to temp on gas and then maintain temp og elec? Can't make sense of handbook and, whilst handover from dealer was good, too much info to take in in one go.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi mervtheswerve

Firstly is the"Ultaheat" actually working ?
If its not it could be a number of reasons.
1)Is there a secondry 240v mains isolating switch in the circuit which has not been switched on? (usually found in wardrobes or cupboards)
2)The wall control switch could be faulty.
3)The PCB board which is located at the bottom rear of heater can break down.
4)The 240v element has failed.

Or if the heater has got to its temperature and the thermostat has shut it down you can purchase a remote sensor/thermostat which can be fitted 3 metres away from the heater (onto furniture boards) and plugs into the rear of the heater.This part still available at £32.00 inc.

I hope this helps you 

Regards

Glenn Harris Workshop Manager


----------



## mervtheswerve (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks Glenn

I'll check that out tomorrow...but fairly sure it was working 'cos it was still giving out some heat after the gas had been turned off....but I guess that could have been just residual from when the gas was on.

merv


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*ultraheat*

Hi Merv do you know which truma boiler you have?

We have a C6002EH and whilst the heating on gas is fine like you found the EH side disappointing.

Ours is working as I tried it without first using gas and the best I can say is that it puts out luke warm air.

So wht we do is first warm up on gas then switch to just lecky and if need be back to gas for another warm up.

Best of luck

Pete


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Merv. Sorry it's taken so long to get round to an opinion!

Our Coral has the 6002 Gas & Electric. When I collected Our Coral last November, it had been tested and a full 6kg Propane left in place, allegedly.

Whilst playing with Our Coral on the drive, over the next few cold days, I could not understand why, WHEN THE HEATING WAS ON MAINS ELECTRICITY AND GAS, it sounded like the gas boiler was burning all of the time! :roll: 

As I understood it then, both fuels would have been used to achieve the set temperature. Once temperature had been reached, the gas was supposed to turn off, leaving the electric to maintain the set temperature. 

Further, I could not understand why the dealer had left me with an EMPTY 6kg Propane cylinder.

I returned to the dealer and the cylinder was replaced. Nice! 

It wasn't until some time later that the penny finally dropped. Remember, when all else fails, read the handbook! :wink: In the 6002 fault-finding section, it mentioned something about "being on mains, getting no heat but lots of flashing red lights, blah, blah..." 

OK, I'd been putting it on dual fuel heating. Unbeknown to me, the mains side was not working but the gas side was! The dealer HAD given me a full 6kg Propane. It was empty because it had all been used up in a few, cold days! What sounded like a gas boiler was, in fact, the gas boiler!!  

And why wasn't the electric side working. Why did it go cold when I tried electric only? The tiny fuse, 1 amp I believe, had blown at some stage. The dealer spent an hour trying to access it. (It is hidden away under the 6002 and thoroughly inaccessible!)

Now, the heating works on electricity, and gas, and both at the same time, as per manual. Thank goodness!!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

mervtheswerve said:


> Can't make sense of handbook


As it might simply be a RTFM problem, what of the commendably short manual can't you make sense of?
http://www.truma.com/_anweisungen/Truma-Katalog/pdf_verzeichnis/30_000/30030_72100.pdf

And, as belt-and-braces, when you say:


> but, when tried it on electric only, it very quickly cooled down


how exactly did you do this?

Dave


----------



## antnjac (May 12, 2005)

Have you got a hook up cable connected? :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

antnjac said:


> Have you got a hook up cable connected? :lol:


Thank-you for being explicit on one of many basic issues covered implicitly in mine! 

Dave


----------



## mervtheswerve (Sep 1, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the responses.... In answer to the questions posed:

yes elec hook-up in place and working...
switched gas off at switch on top right of heater...
manual only gives instructions on how to turn on and off elec...thought there may have been some additional info on using gas at same time...obviously not...(thanks for including link to the handbook)
no flashing lights....so no fault?
Don't know model...cannot see model no anywhere...but I have problems with finding things all the time!!!

Away in it again last weekend...only used gas on Friday night as the elec supply had been fused by our neighbour and didn't get sorted untli late Saturday...didn't use heater at all Saturday..out all night in Lucy4s bistro in Ambleside...great little place to eat.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"thanks for including link to the handbook"

You'r welcome; but then again you already had it :? 

I take it you didn't try it on mains on the Sunday.

Dave


----------



## mervtheswerve (Sep 1, 2008)

*All Sorted*

Thanks for all the help folks...now sorted.... Tried it out today, elec only and it was working fine so...only problem was me 

I expected the output from the elec to keep things warmer for longer but it didn't - a bit like PeteS's experience.

A big THANK YOU to all for giving your time and wisdom to help a numpty!!!


----------

